# Целесообразность настройки в камертон 442



## glory (31 Июл 2015)

В последнее время среди многих исполнителей очень популярна настройка инструмента в камертон 442 Гц. Обьясняют по разному, иногда очень противоречиво... Исходя из физики процесса звучания в общем - то 440 или 442 для сольно звучащего инструмента разницы никакой. ИМХО. Тем не менее хотелось бы узнать мнение форумчан по этому вопросу. Целесообразно ли мучать все без исключения голоса на инструменте, перенастраивая в камертон 442, ради мифической "полетности звука" и т.д.. ..


----------



## uvladislav (31 Июл 2015)

glory писал:


> В последнее время среди многих исполнителей очень популярна настройка инструмента в камертон 442 Гц. Обьясняют по разному, иногда очень противоречиво... Исходя из физики процесса звучания в общем - то 440 или 442 для сольно звучащего инструмента разницы никакой. ИМХО. Тем не менее хотелось бы узнать мнение форумчан по этому вопросу. Целесообразно ли мучать все без исключения голоса на инструменте, перенастраивая в камертон 442, ради мифической "полетности звука" и т.д.. ..


----------



## vev (1 Авг 2015)

*glory*, 
по-мне так все это полная пурга: 2-3-4 герца вообще никакой погоды не делают. Для физики никакой разницы
Кстати мои инструменты итальянцы почему-то вообще не 435 Гц настроили и ничего. Играют


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (1 Авг 2015)

Евгений,к Вашим инструментам прилагалась информация как настроен аккордеон-в обязательном порядке или по просьбе клиента?


----------



## vev (1 Авг 2015)

Поскольку я был первым хозяином и Скандалли и Виктории, а я ни о чем таком не просил, то могу с уверенностью сказать, что это самодеятельность итальянцев. Заметил я это только когда стал развлекаться с Тюнером от Дирка. Вот тогда и частота и отсутствие розлива (полное отсутствие) проявились.


----------



## glory (1 Авг 2015)

Вообще какой - либо камертон это в первую очередь общепринятый стандарт, эталон. Который в разные времена кстати был разным. Возможно у итальянца строившегося Ваши инструменты банально сбита калибровка тюнера. Хотя, если такой строй на двух разных инструментах... Тогда, возможно, врёт Дирк... Или все-таки существуют какие-то спецификации связанные с высотой строя...


----------



## levsha34 (1 Авг 2015)

Если для сольного исполнения, то никакой разницы нет.
А если играть в ансамбле с другими инструментами, то разница в 2 герца будет хорошо заметна.
Если есть вероятность, что будет исполнение с симфоническим оркестром, то лучше строить на 442.


----------



## glory (1 Авг 2015)

levsha34 () писал:Если для сольного исполнения, то никакой разницы нет.
А если играть в ансамбле с другими инструментами, то разница в 2 герца будет хорошо заметна.
Если есть вероятность, что будет исполнение с симфоническим оркестром, то лучше строить на 442.
Это то как раз понятно. Но, как говорится, зри выше, пост 1... Стоит ли это того...


----------



## glory (1 Авг 2015)

Дело в том что любая полная настройка это уже довольно неприятная для баяна аккордеона операция. Раньше при настройке вообще сначала определяли к чему больше тяготеет инструмент - каких голосов больше - завышеных или заниженых. В ту сторону и строили не особо задумываясь о точности камертона. С приоритетом к повышению в первую очередь из-за отсутствия релаксации при повышении... Но это все не так мощно и глобально как при перестройке почти на 10 центов вверх все голоса... Поэтому и вопрос. А оно того стоит?


----------



## VikVlDem (1 Авг 2015)

vev (01.08.2015, 01:12) писал:


> Кстати мои инструменты итальянцы почему-то вообще не 435 Гц настроили и ничего. Играют


Раньше наши мастера-частники, дорожившие своей репутацией, тоже настраивали свои инструменты чуть ниже. А когда поиграют на нём полгода или год, бесплатно доводили голоса до 440 Гц. И после этого строй держался уже многие годы. Может, и итальянцев можно попросить довести бесплатно до 440 ? А если студент купит с заниженным строем - как играть в оркестре или с ф-но?


----------



## glory (1 Авг 2015)

VikVlDem (01.08.2015, 15:58) писал:


> А если студент купит с заниженным строем - как играть в оркестре или с ф-но?


Ну, вообще-то ещё поискать не только студента, а и дирижера оркестра, которому вот так сходу будет резать ухо несколько заниженый строй...


----------

